
Amazon seeks patent for hand-scanning system to identify shoppers - elorant
https://www.vox.com/recode/2019/12/26/21037923/amazon-go-hand-scanning-patent-biometrics-whole-foods-identity
======
joezydeco
Fantastic. Now let’s see if they can figure out a way to keep their shelves
stocked.

